# This is what a good HGH  Blood Serum Test should look like



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2012)

*You know you got some of the best GH when your scores are at or higher then US Pharm Grade.*
.*
.Riptropin 10iu in delt 2hr 45min after pin no fast got me 66.9 but I no longer have that test on my PC
.
.Below is Hygetropin 8iu in delt 3hr 10min after shot no fast (fasting is not needed) which also will be deleted in good time.*
.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2012)

il sticky.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 9, 2012)

Still very promising.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2012)

good sticky


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2012)

US Pharm Grade I have never seen go higher then 35 with 10iu.


----------



## Supra (Jan 22, 2013)

SF what GH are you using to get those results from the blood test?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 22, 2013)

Supra said:


> SF what GH are you using to get those results from the blood test?



.............


SFGiants said:


> *You know you got some of the best GH when your scores are at or higher then US Pharm Grade.*
> .*
> .Riptropin 10iu in delt 2hr 45min after pin no fast got me 66.9 but I no longer have that test on my PC
> .
> ...


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2013)

This was taken a while back but I wanna post it up to show along with the Hygetropin test.

10iu shot in left delt 2hr and 45minutes prior to blood drawn


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you SF, this is good to know.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very impressive


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 2, 2013)

I like the look of these tests. Very, very impressive. Rips to the rescue


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 4, 2014)

Sf I'm very new to GH never interested till recently, Talked to jolly a lil bit but eccentrically a noob!

That being said your numbers are awesome compared to other numbers I have read assuming they are the same values people saying as long as generics give me 12-15 I'm happy!

huge difference and shows people will use what they can.

But now seeing 35 & 66  the 12-15 look like garbage.

But growth is still happening for these guys an how long does it take to see or feel results?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Sf I'm very new to GH never interested till recently, Talked to jolly a lil bit but eccentrically a noob!
> 
> That being said your numbers are awesome compared to other numbers I have read assuming they are the same values people saying as long as generics give me 12-15 I'm happy!
> 
> ...



No good generics at all right now hasn't been for month just Pharm Grade.

Take month like 8 and up.


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 10, 2014)

I would have liked to have seen how high your IGF levels went with a score of 66 compared to the 35.  Nonetheless great numbers,  hyges and rips are hard to beat when they are good and on the market.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 10, 2014)

Kazmir said:


> I would have liked to have seen how high your IGF levels went with a score of 66 compared to the 35.  Nonetheless great numbers,  hyges and rips are hard to beat when they are good and on the market.



Yeah..The good old days

Rips and hyges..RIP, thanks for the memories


----------

